# Installer Debian sans CD



## Nao 76230 (6 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour, le Supedrive de mon Mac mini Intel étant en phase terminale (n'est plus visible dans l'utilitaire de disque, refuse certains CD/DVD, s'arrête en pleine action pour reprendre plus tard, ne sait plus graver ) je l'ai mis en comas artificiel le temps de trouver comment remplacer l'organe mort.
(en fait je l'ai simplement enlevé ^^)

Bref : je n'ai plus de lecteur interne et il s'avère que mon Mac ne sait pas booter sur un lecteur optique externe.

Je possède un disque dur externe qui peut recevoir une partition qui servirait d'installateur mais : impossible de "restaurer" l'image du disque d'installation vers mon disque (comme on pourrait le faire avec un DVD de Mac OS X).

J'aimerais (à terme) swicher dans le monde du libre (j'ai déjà réussi à me passer de windaube, maintenant, c'est au tour d'OS X). J'ai une partition Bootcamp prévue pour accueillir mon nouvel OS (Debian).


Comment puis-je lancer l'installateur ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Elesthor (6 Octobre 2009)

Boot via usb , tout simplement (méthode que je préfère au cd d'ailleur).

Tu rends ta clef bootable avec "dd" en console sur ton fichier.img (PAS .iso).

Sinon pourquoi Debian pour une première distro?(peut être n'est ce pas la première).
Si effectivement ça l'est , je t'aurais conseillé ubuntu (ouai encore lui) qui supporte   admirablement  les macs(j'ai encore une partition sur mon macbook).
(Après si tu connais déjà un peu linux debian reste un bon choix =) (entre nous,coté installation, debian c'est presque user friendly à coté de certaines (lfs ou arch pour ne citer qu'elles)).


----------



## Nao 76230 (6 Octobre 2009)

Nous voilà au coeur du problème ^^
J'ai déjà été demander de l'aide sur IRC, sur un canal dédié à cette distribution. Les pauvres n'ont malheureusement pas pu m'aider (le terminal d'OS X donnant des résultats bien différents que celui d'une distribution Linux).

Je précise que je parle d'ISO, car je souhaite utiliser l'image du premier CD (celui qui est bootable et qui contient les paquets nécessaires au bon fonctionnement de Debian). Je n'ai donc pas de fichier .img .

Ensuite (pour répondre à tes questions ^^) Debian pour une première distrib' car un ami me l'as conseillé (ça me convient tout à fait, j'ai déjà pu tester un Live CD d'Ubuntu sur un autre ordi (pas à moi) et ce dernier est (d'après ce que j'ai compris) une sorte de Debian pour débutant (j'aimerais commencer avec un OS qui fait moins "noob" ^^) et il paraît que debian est aussi très simple à utiliser.
Mais effectivement, ce sera ma première install de Linux.

Dans tout les cas, j'aurais, ce week-end, la possibilité de l'installer depuis un autre ordi (grâce au mode Target) : j'ai invité un pote pour une install party (lui aussi sera nouveau, sauf qu'il tourne sous windaube ^^), mais ce serais mieux si j'avais pu installer mon OS avant le sien (question de principes ^^).


----------



## Elesthor (6 Octobre 2009)

Convertis ton iso en img (je crois que ISOLAtor le fait me semble, faut regarder mais c'est pas bien dur), puis te peux utiliser ton fichier tout chaud avec dd comme ceci :



```
diskutil list
```


```
diskutil unmountDisk /dev/disk[x]
```

(pour démonter les partitions)


```
dd bs=8M if=image.img of=/dev/sd[x]
```

(ou sd[x] le nom de ta clef dans diskutil)

Après dire que buntu c'est pour noob, pas vraiment c'est une vraie distro (basée sur débian) très simple d'utilisation --> tu n'a pas à bidouiller pour faire fonctionner tel ou tel périphérique (encore que..) Mais pas d'inquiétude on peut sans problème commencer avec debian =) (c'est même très sympa de découvrir en mettant les mains dans le cambouis )


----------



## Nao 76230 (6 Octobre 2009)

J'ai pas dit que Ubuntu était pas une vraie distro, je trouve que c'est "trop simple" pour du Linux (oui, je suis bizarre ^^) pake c'est prévu pour ça à la base. Perso, je veut être confronté au système qui risque d'embêter plus d'un débutant, justement pour comprendre comment ça fonctionne et comment on dépanne (c'est comme ça que j'ai fait le tour de windaube ^^).

ISOLAtor ne permet que la conversion "disque physique" ou .dmg vers .iso, pas l'inverse.


----------

